
The new MacBook Pro is here - salimmadjd
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/27/return-of-the-mac/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12807826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12807826).

